# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  New upgrade

## ShAnimal

Hey guys thought if post about Weldon's new set up. He used to have just a a small Tupperware now he has a big pool can't wait till I can tell if he is a male or female. Eats like a beast, earthworms, crix, super worms, and a pinky once. Had him about 4 weeks now. Was about a quarter size as a baby.

This is him when I got him
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8...FdIVUZSTHlRZ1E

him and his upgrade now
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8...V9oMDRhcmVhT2s
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8...TRUaG5pWEJENTA
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8...TRUaG5pWEJENTA
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8...XI5My1MdWs2Rk0
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8...EVsUEZiV1I3aGM
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8...HY2YUlyT3NHcTg

this thing for the life if me won't allow any uploads of pix or allow me to enter links other than directly I've tried my drive and photobucket, do I hope these links work for ur viewing!

thanks for lookin :Frog Smile:

----------


## preachinzoogal

I had to copy and paste them from photobucket to get mine to appear

----------


## Jason

your frog looks total badass, well jealous! not much pics of the set up though?

----------

